
Ask HN: Is there any IMDB for softwares? - techaddict009
Is there any directory for software&#x27;s of different types? So that we can read review of others before purchasing them.
======
guilhas
I would love something like the discontinued Wakoopa.

------
llccbb
makerbase.co[0] isn't exactly what you want (reviews of software), but I think
it is closer to IMDB than anything else. It tracks and databases contributors
to projects, much like IMDB tracks writers, actors, etc that contribute to
media.

[0][http://makerbase.co](http://makerbase.co)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Closest thing (maybe) I know of is AlternativeTo.net

------
edimaudo
alternativeTo is my go to source. Maybe Quora.

------
prkvs
Product Hunt

